# Airheads and Reagan Youth



## simpletoremember (Apr 10, 2010)

I was just watching the film Airheads, first time I've seen it since I was a kid, I found the VHS at a thrift store for like 50 cents, but anyways I realized that The song they play is a rendition of a Reagan Youth song... i don't know if anyone else noticed that. Sort of useless information.


----------

